# Boas - Super hypo x super hypo?



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Hypo x hypo = normals, hypos, poss super hypos

super hypo x normal = all hypos?

super hypo x super hypo = all poss supers hypos? some hypos, some poss supers?

Thanks guys
Jess


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

harlequin said:


> Hypo x hypo = normals, hypos, poss super hypos :no1:
> 
> super hypo x normal = all hypos? :no1:
> 
> ...


: victory:


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> : victory:


cheers mate! im getting there slowly but surely


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

No worries hun : victory:


----------

